# Catfish in this heat?



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

We have been unable to really get into the catfish this year. Most outings bring one or two fish for 10-12 hours of fishing.
We have a literal buffet out there; chicken livers, shrimp, night crawlers, bluegill, shiners and suckers.

We fish bays and drift fish, one on bottom and one set at 8-10ft on slip float.
We fished all night last Saturday and not a single bite. We fished at Piedmont where in the past we did well.
Water temp said 81 degrees, but then too that's surface temps.

Anyone have any suggestions what we're doing wrong? OR what we need to be doing?

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

heron153 said:


> PM sent












Fish activity is suppressed in hot water probably due to low dissolved oxygen levels.
I have a few smaller flats the last few weeks but expect size to improve as water temp drops.


----------

